#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-24
 * Armageddon pokes leblinux 
<leblinux> hala Arm kifak w keef il shabeb?
<Armageddon> do I know you ? :o
<leblinux> :o
<leblinux> no you don't know me ...
<Armageddon> ok
#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-26
<Guest115> huh ? :o
#ubuntu-lb 2011-05-29
<Tarek> hi. is the Ubuntu community popular in Lebanon?
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-21
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> hey
<Armageddon> maza taf3al ya 3azizi ?
<theGrg> Rji3na 3a chromium
<theGrg> :p
<Armageddon> limaza ?
<theGrg> Firefox started using ~50% CPU
<Armageddon> e
<Armageddon> bta3rif shou bta3mil ?
<theGrg> and the whole thing freezes
<Armageddon> delete .mozilla if you don't need it
<Armageddon> if you do
<Armageddon> 3mol mitle
<Armageddon> backup it up to a server
<theGrg> ya3ne I close a tab and the whole window freezes for 5 seconds
<Armageddon> delete .mozilla
<Armageddon> and restore it
<theGrg> hm
<Armageddon> that happens if you have an old .mozilla min 2iyem l 3.6
<theGrg> I don't though
<Armageddon> have you updated firefox version ?
<theGrg> yeah
<theGrg> min eyem 9 I guess
<Armageddon> ma ba3rif le when you do that from a version to the other bisir hek
<theGrg> 3ande profiles and stuff
<Armageddon> e backup to a server
<Armageddon> iza baddak ba3tik l server te3e
<Armageddon> back up, delete .mozilla
<Armageddon> w restore
<theGrg> but what's the point to delete and then copy it back ma fhimit
<Armageddon> no mish copy
<Armageddon> hayde isma shi sync
<Armageddon> it firefox
<theGrg> Oh, never used it
<Armageddon> bas I don't trust them enough to sync to their server
<Armageddon> fa I made my own on my laptop
<Armageddon> whenever that happens I sync locally, delete and backup
<theGrg> hm
<theGrg> would a simple local apache server work
<Armageddon> ma baddak apache
<theGrg> I already have it.
<Armageddon> it's not a web server
<Armageddon> it's a sync server
<Armageddon> it's a python server
<Armageddon> theGrg, http://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-sync.html
<Armageddon> hadde ya obbare
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> theGrg, w iza ma baddak tnazil server 3indak I give you my ip and you can sync on my computer and then get them back
<theGrg> does this backup my addons Armageddon ?
<Armageddon> I don't think so
<Armageddon> 3mol list fiyon
<theGrg> btw I thought the same thing
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-22
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> what's o/
<Armageddon> \o/
<Armageddon> o/
<Armageddon> o_
<Armageddon> o/
<Armageddon> o_
<Armageddon> \o\
<Armageddon> /o/
<theGrg>      o
<theGrg>     \_/-|
<theGrg> _o/
<theGrg>  |
<theGrg> /
<Armageddon> you don't get it ?
<Armageddon> :p
<theGrg> A guy yelling? :p
<theGrg> Basketball:
<theGrg>      o
<theGrg>     \_/-|
<theGrg>  _o/    |
<theGrg>   |     |
<theGrg>  //     |
<theGrg> ---------
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> \o
<rapacity> -.-
<Armageddon> rapacity, o/
<rapacity> hello
<Armageddon> how is it going ?
<rapacity> terrible
<rapacity> it's like I'm living in a nightmare
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> why what's wrong ?
<rapacity> 2 projects due tomorrow
<Armageddon> oh damn
<Armageddon> that's bad
<Armageddon> I finished \o/ :D
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-23
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> \o
<Armageddon> theGrg, Git rocks
<Armageddon> \m/ d(-_-)b \m/
<theGrg> \o/
<theGrg>  |
<theGrg>  /\
<Armageddon> le maksour wirko ? :o
<theGrg> cause there has to be space before '/' :p
<Armageddon> not really
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-24
<Armageddon> rapacity, o/
<theGrg> Armageddon o/ o/ o/
<theGrg> \o/ \o/ \o/
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> Ryuk says he has issues with pacman saying the package key is bad
<Armageddon> he must disable the key checking for now as not all packages are cheksumed yet
<Armageddon> the problem with pacman is that it didn't check integrity of packages being installed
<theGrg> How come I never got anything like that?
<Armageddon> they moved forward and now they added that capability but not all packgaes have integrity check
<Armageddon> you probably have it disabled
<Armageddon> it's in /etc/pacman.conf
<theGrg> eh, SigLevel = Never
<Armageddon> he doesn't have it disabled
<Armageddon> he need to disable until all packages are capable of supporting i
<Armageddon> he need to disable until all packages are capable of supporting it
<theGrg> he was using a core install
<Armageddon> so?
<Armageddon> livecds also have /etc/pacman.conf
<theGrg> lah :P
<Armageddon> mbalah
<theGrg> I meant maybe it was enabled in the image he had
<Armageddon> that's what I said
<Armageddon> he has it enabled for some reason
<RYUK> hello
<RYUK> I have an issue if any1 can help
<Armageddon> o/
<Armageddon> yes
<RYUK> hello Armageddon :)
<Armageddon> go into /etc/pacman.conf
<RYUK> long time no c
<Armageddon> and disable SigLevel
<RYUK> did u know the issue ?
<Armageddon> SigLevel = Never
<Armageddon> :p
<RYUK> how so ?
<Armageddon> I'm God I know things
<RYUK> hahahaha
<RYUK> what is my issue ?
<Armageddon> pacman giving you a package key is bad ?
<RYUK> well not bad
<RYUK> unknown
<Armageddon> whatever it is
<Armageddon> what I said will fix it
<theGrg> Here's what the last part of mine looks like RYUK (al the SigLevel lines are commented out) http://pastebin.com/UZHycMS0
<theGrg> except for: SigLevel = Never
<Armageddon> theGrg, ever herad of wgetpaste ?
<theGrg> yeah
<Armageddon> heard*
<Armageddon> yea, well that might come very handy
<Armageddon> especially when you have no mouse, no GUI, no browser :p
<theGrg> I have it installed actually
<RYUK> might i ask what is Siglevel /
<RYUK> ?
<Armageddon> yes you might
<RYUK> and by disabling it? how does it solve it
<Armageddon> go ahead ask
<Armageddon> :p
<RYUK> what is SigLevel?
<Armageddon> 18:05 < Armageddon> the problem with pacman is that it didn't check integrity of packages being installed
<Armageddon> 18:05 < Armageddon> they moved forward and now they added that capability but not all packgaes have integrity check
<RYUK> oh
<theGrg> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman-key
<RYUK> alright
<RYUK> i tried pacman-key --inint
<RYUK> bas still the same issue
<Armageddon> init
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> I think that's for initialization
<RYUK> is it better 2 intall it core wala netinstall ?
<RYUK> ya
<Armageddon> same shit different smell
<RYUK> i deleted the file and re initialized it bas ma zabat
<Armageddon> after all you'll update and get the same outcome/versions
<theGrg> core install will be installing and updating again
<theGrg> net install you get fresh packages dighre
<RYUK> ya so pacman would know the keys
<RYUK> unlike the core ?
<Armageddon> there shouldn't be a difference no
<theGrg> It seems keys are still kinda experimental
<RYUK> la2an i tried refreshing the keys
<theGrg> They were disabled by default in my image.
<RYUK> it said generating keys
<RYUK> tarkto for a day w ma 5olis
<RYUK> ??
<theGrg> I've never used 'em.
<Armageddon> maybe you should ask in #archlinux
<Armageddon> they know better
<Armageddon> they are more up to date
<Armageddon> I don't even use arch :p
<RYUK> sure thx
<RYUK> :) Armageddon
<RYUK> and theGrg
<Armageddon> ahlan ya obbare
<Armageddon> :p
<RYUK> hahaha
<RYUK> shu hal 3aj2a honik :P
<RYUK> btw I want 2 ask
<RYUK> keef feye 2 run the command
<RYUK> dhdcp every time bdawro la el pc ?
<Armageddon> lots of ways
<Armageddon> if it's a daemon add it to /etc/rc.conf
<Armageddon> or add it to the cron
<theGrg> dhcpcd
<Armageddon> kamen
<Armageddon> dhcpcd
<Armageddon> aw use wicd :p
<Armageddon> it does it for you :p
<RYUK> wicd ?
<theGrg> yeah wicd does that
<RYUK> bzeda bil module ?
<theGrg> it's a network manager
<Armageddon> theGrg, baddo shighil ktir :p
<theGrg> You just install wicd
<Armageddon> al head of the Linux thingy in LAU kamen
<Armageddon> SHAME
<Armageddon> lk akhhhhh
<theGrg> when you need to use internet, you run wicd, it turns everything on for you.
<theGrg> :P
<theGrg> Armageddon it's good they have a Linux thingy in the first place.
<Armageddon> ya di3anak ya salafe
<Armageddon> ya di3an 2iyemak 3al2alile kint ta3rif shway
<Armageddon> :p
<theGrg> RYUK this's all I have in my rc.d daemons: DAEMONS=(syslog-ng @network crond dbus alsa)
<RYUK> lol Armageddon
<theGrg> in /etc/rc.conf I mean
<RYUK> hmm shu zeyed 3ala el network file ?
<theGrg> @ to background it
<Armageddon> what network file ? :/
<theGrg> makes it boot faster
<RYUK> i know that
<RYUK> ya
<theGrg> the network daemon takes several seconds to start on my pc
<theGrg> so I backgrounded it.
<RYUK> eh 7ato hiek
<RYUK> bas it doesnt activate the internet
<theGrg> you use dhcpcd
<RYUK> every time ?
<theGrg> Yep
<RYUK> ahh
<theGrg> or simply install wicd, which does it for you with a GUI
<RYUK> eh la na3mil install GUI 3ala el OS 1st
<RYUK> so no i have 2 set SigLevel=never?
<theGrg> yeah, and comment the others with #
<RYUK> alright
<theGrg> keep my link for reference http://pastebin.com/UZHycMS0
<RYUK> bookmarked thx George :)
<Armageddon> RYUK, it has an ncurses version
<Armageddon> no need for a gui
<Armageddon> I barely use the gui
<Armageddon> I set it up through ncurses on a default connection w ntahit
<Armageddon> you get internet during boot
<RYUK> ncuses ?
<RYUK> ncurses ?
<Armageddon> e ncurses
<Armageddon> aw curses
<Armageddon> wi7de minon
<Armageddon> ma btifro2
<RYUK> what does it do exactly
<Armageddon> it's a library in C :/
<Armageddon> man rou7 nti7ir :p
<Armageddon> please nti7ir :@
<Armageddon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ncurses
<RYUK> damn it bro
<RYUK> i just installed linux
<RYUK> arch*
<Armageddon> so ?
<Armageddon> you're a coder, I'm not
<Armageddon> kif ilak 3en ?
<Armageddon> 7ot rasak bil arid :@
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> theGrg, ever tried wicd-curses ? :p
<theGrg> yeah
<Armageddon> e good
<Armageddon> khalle rasak marfou3
<Armageddon> khalli houwe yitalla3 bil ard
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> RYUK, I'm just messing with you
<Armageddon> bas 3ayb 3lek
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> jarrastna
<theGrg> and some other programs with ncurses interfaces... can't remember which
<Armageddon> fi ktir
<Armageddon> less masalan
<RYUK> i ll try that
<RYUK> they are saying it is similar to vi
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> vi is an editor :/
<Armageddon> shou khas ?
<Armageddon> vi might be written in curses
<Armageddon> bas ma khas curses bi vi
<RYUK> lakan
<Armageddon> one is an editor, the other is a library for gui graphics
<RYUK> It originally used the termcap library, which was used in other programs, such as the vi editor.
<RYUK> alright
<Armageddon> e vi is dead
<Armageddon> I hate vi
<Armageddon> I prefer vim
<RYUK> i use nano :P
<Armageddon> vi byiflijne
<Armageddon> you're a loser ma ktalafna 3laya hay
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> khtalafna*
<RYUK> hahaha vi eh byojlot
<Armageddon> RYUK, bta3rif shou byi3jibne fik ?
<Armageddon> soukout...
<RYUK> shuuu ?
<Armageddon> inak bitjib l bahdale la 7alak
<Armageddon> masalan
<Armageddon> 18:54 < Armageddon> I hate vi
<Armageddon> 18:54 < Armageddon> I prefer vim
<RYUK> shu 5as
<Armageddon> ken fiya tdal honik
<Armageddon> bas laaaaaa2
<Armageddon> RYUK, baddo ybahdil 7alo
<Armageddon> 18:54 < RYUK> i use nano :P
<Armageddon> bizit hal jaweb
<Armageddon> kif shou khas ?
<theGrg> stop picking on RYUK Armageddon :p
<RYUK> u are talking which editors 3am te7ko
<Armageddon> ok :(
<Armageddon> theGrg, ok :(
<RYUK> why u hatin on me broda
<Armageddon> I'm not
<RYUK> bjiblak haydek el hindi :P
<RYUK> ma kiss e5et ubuntu
<RYUK> Rida 2ale 12.04 b 3a2ed
<RYUK> I was like why not give it a try
<Armageddon> e
<RYUK> i upgraded la el 12.04 faj2a ra7 el network :P
<RYUK> no internet
<RYUK> bas it is connected
<Armageddon> ino we are in an ubuntu channel :p
<RYUK> oh 3ade :P
<RYUK> bas 5alas f2a3to format 7atet arch
<Armageddon> yi ija l batrak
<Armageddon> batrak o/
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-25
<theGrg> shu hayda tomahawk ya Armageddon
<Armageddon> theGrg,
<Armageddon> la2attak
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> ew ew theGrg
<Armageddon> ew
<Armageddon> psst bata7 bata7
<theGrg> Sha hayda tomahawk :p
<Armageddon> e
<Armageddon> I wanted to answer you
<Armageddon> it's a social music player
<theGrg> Ma fhimit shi minno
<Armageddon> it finds you music online for free from resolvers over youtube, last.fm, spotify w osas
<theGrg> how the heck does it even play music
<Armageddon> ah
<Armageddon> e
<Armageddon> you to go preferences
<Armageddon> meshe ?
<theGrg> takke
<Armageddon> you enable all free resolvers
<Armageddon> Settings -> Configure Tomahawk
<theGrg> can't you play local music?
<Armageddon> mbala you acn
<Armageddon> w you can share stuff kamen
<Armageddon> bas I don't play local music la2ino ma ila 3aze
<Armageddon> and you shouldn't do that either
<Armageddon> la2ino your connection is too slow for uploads
<theGrg> why would I wanna upload
<Armageddon> la2ino if you have it in your list and you add friends they will be able to listen to them
<Armageddon> i.e. you'd have to upload them...
<Armageddon> w aslan you don't need local music min aseso
<Armageddon> it will find you music online
<theGrg> tayeb now what
<Armageddon> masalan
<theGrg> I search for stuff?
<Armageddon> la2
<Armageddon> go to Settings -> Configure Tomahawk
<Armageddon> khtafa
<Armageddon> :p
<theGrg> nice :p
<Armageddon> shou l nice
<Armageddon> enable free resolvers w osas w kaza
<Armageddon> aw the resolvers you have accounts on
<theGrg> it crashed?
<Armageddon> what crashed ? :o
<theGrg> nvr mind
<Armageddon> tomahawk never crashed on me as of yet
<theGrg> ma 3andi accounts wala shi
<Armageddon> ma droure
<Armageddon> youtube doens't need accounts
<Armageddon> wala soundcloud
<theGrg> tayeb I checked almost everything
<Armageddon> wala jamendo
<Armageddon> wala 4shared
<Armageddon> wala ex.fm
<Armageddon> wala official.fm
<Armageddon> e
<Armageddon> now go back
<Armageddon> Global Search...
<Armageddon> toj fiya shi artist
<theGrg> this'll rape my bandwidth
<Armageddon> akid :p
<Armageddon> bas you can have the music you want at any time :D
<theGrg> I can't get anything to play...
<Armageddon> ana I don't worry about bandwidth
<Armageddon> it needs time to stream...
<theGrg> it's not doing anything
<theGrg> not even using bandwidth
<Armageddon> it's working here :/
<Armageddon> kil yom bisma3 music 3le 24/7
<theGrg> tayeb wen el 3arabe
<Armageddon> arabic ?
<Armageddon> do you have arabic support in locale ?
<Armageddon> you'd need the git kamen
<theGrg> didn't you post something about translation to arabic
<theGrg> I have the git
<Armageddon> you do ? :o
<Armageddon> e nice
<Armageddon> bas did you build it yourself ?
<Armageddon> walla nazalta mitl ma hiye ?
<theGrg> It compiled it
<theGrg> makepkg
<Armageddon> manually ?
<Armageddon> e mafiksh
<theGrg> it compiles it
<Armageddon> e la2
<Armageddon> fiksh
<Armageddon> fik tista3mlo hek
<Armageddon> bas to use arabic "for now" you need to add arabic support on the application
<Armageddon> don't ask, they didn't add the support yet in their file
<Armageddon> ino it is supported by them w it's a translation for tomahawk
<Armageddon> bas they didn't add it to a file in there
<Armageddon> fa what you need to know is this
<Armageddon> ba3dak ma3e walla ghfit ?
<theGrg> eh
<Armageddon> you have the git version there ?
<Armageddon> mawjoud 3indak l code ?
<theGrg> Insa, I can't get it to play anything
<Armageddon> ok
<Armageddon> lemme show you the arabic translation
<Armageddon> theGrg, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21574440/Dual_Head/Tomahawk/Overview.png
<Armageddon> theGrg, ah la7za
<Armageddon> la7zaaaAAAAAAaaAAaaa
<Armageddon> don't remove it
<Armageddon> tzakarit, I know what the problem is !
<Armageddon> 3indak phonon-vlc ?
<theGrg> hm
<theGrg> no
<Armageddon> it's a dependency they forgot to add ;)
<Armageddon> te3 l arch team
<Armageddon> mish te3 tomahawk
<theGrg> ba3ad na2es dependancies :p
<Armageddon> no
<Armageddon> bas hayde
<Armageddon> phonon-vlc
<Armageddon> it's a plugin for phonon
<theGrg> I dnt need to recompile it do I?
<Armageddon> no
<Armageddon> I don't believe so
<Armageddon> bas l mishkle you don't have arabic support :p
<theGrg> Well nothing changed
<Armageddon> la2ino you need to enable it in the code
<Armageddon> did you install phonon-vlc ?
<theGrg> I mean nothing plays
<theGrg> yeah
<Armageddon> do you have phonon-gstreamer ?
<Armageddon> is phonon-gstreamer used by anything else ?
<Armageddon> you need to make phonon-vlc to be the default one
<Armageddon> theGrg, you need to restart tomahawk e ?
<theGrg> yeah
<theGrg> I have phonon-gstreamer
<Armageddon> e
<Armageddon> lek
<Armageddon> if you restart tomahawk ba3do it doesn't work ?
<theGrg> Yeah.
<Armageddon> 3indak kcmshell ?
<Armageddon> you need to choose phonon-vlc to be the default one
<Armageddon> aw
<Armageddon> if phonon-gstreamer is not used by any other application you need to remove it
<theGrg> I think it is used
<theGrg> I remember installing it for a reason
<Armageddon> la7za laken
<Armageddon> lemme see how I can fix that
<theGrg> nevermind Armageddon I dn't feel like trying right now.
<Armageddon> I'm trying
<Armageddon> la2ino ana I need gstreamer kamen
<Armageddon> w shilta mishen tomahawk
<Armageddon> if I can enable it bikoun ra2i3
<Armageddon> theGrg,
<Armageddon> lek
<Armageddon> do you remember how I fixed your grub ?
<theGrg> chroot
<Armageddon> e e I know
<Armageddon> bas do you remember the procedure ?
<Armageddon> that's why you loved me since then :p
<theGrg> I don't.  But a guide is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<Armageddon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ReinstallingGRUB2 or this :p
<Armageddon> khalas I found it, it's this one http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.com/2011/06/recover-grub-live-ubuntu-cd.html
#ubuntu-lb 2012-05-26
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> \o/ Armageddon
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<theGrg> \o\
<Armageddon> theGrg, o/
<Armageddon> lek
<Armageddon> theGrg,
<Armageddon> sou2el
<Armageddon> you were playing with mimes e ?
<theGrg> Oh I wanted to, then neglected it...
<Armageddon> ok
<theGrg> If you manage to mess with them, let me know how.
<Armageddon> insa :p
